# Working as a subcontractor after retirement



## Carmonli (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm 64 now (will be 65 in a couple of months), currently still working as an employee. I'm tossing around the idea of retiring, possibly within the next few months or by the end of the year.

My question is this: If I started working as a subcontractor (self-employed) after I would retire, would I still need to pay the 15% self-employment/SS tax to the US? I have more than 40 quarters paid into Social Security already and am eligible to collect it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Carmonli said:


> I'm 64 now (will be 65 in a couple of months), currently still working as an employee. I'm tossing around the idea of retiring, possibly within the next few months or by the end of the year.
> 
> My question is this: If I started working as a subcontractor (self-employed) after I would retire, would I still need to pay the 15% self-employment/SS tax to the US? I have more than 40 quarters paid into Social Security already and am eligible to collect it.


Generally speaking, yes. You still have to pay into US SS, even if you're past retirement age. (And these days, full retirement age in the US is 66, not 65.)

OTOH, I believe there may be a Social Security treaty between the US and Israel, and if that is the case, you may be off the hook for "self employment tax" if you are registered with the appropriate Israeli social security agency (i.e. for health care and retirement) as a self-employed person. For that, your age wouldn't matter at all.


----------

